# people cannot afford to buy = la gente no se alcance el dinero (subjunctive?)



## pauvpomme

hi,
 i would like to say that, designer clothing is expensive and of course most people cannot afford to buy it. would this be a correct translation? :    *la ropa de diseño es muy cara, y por supuesto, la mayoría de gente no se alcance el dinero para comprarla. 
*
i wasn't too sure about the use of the subjunctive here. any suggestions to improve this would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you.


----------



## Bevj

Creo que mejor sería:
'..por supuesto está fuera del alcance de la mayoría de la gente.'


----------



## cbrena

pauvpomme said:


> hi,
> i would like to say that, designer clothing is expensive and of course most people cannot afford to buy it. would this be a correct translation? :    *la ropa de diseño es muy cara, y por supuesto, la mayoría de la gente no se alcance el dinero para  puede afrontar comprarla.
> *
> i wasn't too sure about the use of the subjunctive here. any suggestions to improve this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## fenixpollo

There's no subjunctive, because you're talking about true facts.

One small thing, though: please remember that in this dictionary forum, correct capitalization is required.





pauvpomme said:


> *H*i,
> *I* would like to say that, designer clothing is expensive and of course most people cannot afford to buy it. *W*ould this be a correct translation? : *L*a ropa de diseño es muy cara, y por supuesto, la mayoría de gente no se alcance el dinero para comprarla.
> 
> *I* wasn't too sure about the use of the subjunctive here. *A*ny suggestions to improve this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## jmx

pauvpomme said:


> designer clothing is expensive and of course most people cannot afford to buy it.


I don't like your version very much. Mine is:
_La ropa de diseñador es cara, y por supuesto la mayoría (de la gente) no se puede permitir comprarla. _


----------



## cristalito

pauvpomme said:


> hi,
> i would like to say that, designer clothing is expensive and of course most people cannot afford to buy it. would this be a correct translation? : *la ropa de diseño es muy cara, y por supuesto, la mayoría de gente no se alcance el dinero para comprarla. *
> 
> i wasn't too sure about the use of the subjunctive here. any suggestions to improve this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


La ropa de diseño es muy cara por lo que la mayoría de la gente no puede comprarla.


----------



## Stella5218

La ropa de diseño es muy cara por lo que la mayoría no se puede *dar el lujo de* comprarla


----------



## duvija

Staying as close as possible to your original:

La ropa de diseño es muy cara, y por supuesto, *a* la mayoría de la gente no le alcanza el dinero para comprarla.


----------



## TIGER1050

jmartins said:


> I don't like your version very much. Mine is:
> _La ropa de diseñador es cara, y por supuesto la mayoría (de la gente) no se puede permitir comprarla. _


 
Buena contestación, aunque yo añadiría otra, no tan literal, pero más sencilla y muy usada, sería simplente: _la mayoría no puede permitírselo_ .
Saludos.


----------



## caniho

pauvpomme said:


> hi,
> i would like to say that, designer clothing is expensive and of course most people cannot afford to buy it. would this be a correct translation? :    *la ropa de diseño es muy cara, y por supuesto, la mayoría de gente no se alcance el dinero para comprarla.
> *
> i wasn't too sure about the use of the subjunctive here. any suggestions to improve this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



_I can't afford it_ = _no puedo permitírmelo_
No necesitamos el subjuntivo para nada aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

My suggestion,

''La ropa de marca es muy cara y obviamente la mayoría no puede comprarla''.


----------



## Spug

Hola,



la_machy said:


> My suggestion,
> 
> ''La ropa de marca es muy cara y obviamente la mayoría no puede comprarla''.



la machy, creo que esta es la mejor traducción en el hilo. Para mi (y por favor, uds. hispanohablantes nativos me corrigen si estoy mal), "no me lo puedo permitir" tiene un matiz un poco distinto.

Cuando decimos "I can't afford to buy (something)", decimos que no tenemos suficiente billetes para comprarlo. Puro y duro. No es cuestión de permitírnoslo... no lo podemos comprar porque no tenemos los chavos. En cambio, entiendo la frase "no puedo permitírmelo" como "I can't allow myself to buy (something)..." - un poco diferente, ¿no?

Espero haberme explicado claramente... saludos.


----------



## duvija

Me gusta la cláusula de Machi para nuestro castellano,  pero no es traducción directa de la original, que es lo que todo acá tratamos de hacer. 
'afford to buy' no es simplemente 'comprar'. Estuvimos tratando de llegar a esa sutileza, usando alguna vuelta que la explique. No usamos lo del diccionario ('asequible') porque no funciona bien. 
Es bien posible que la mejor traducción sea la más simple. Estoy de acuerdo con la de lamachi.


----------



## cristalito

duvija said:


> Me gusta la cláusula de Machi para nuestro castellano, pero no es traducción directa de la original, que es lo que todo acá tratamos de hacer.
> 'afford to buy' no es simplemente 'comprar'. Estuvimos tratando de llegar a esa sutileza, usando alguna vuelta que la explique. No usamos lo del diccionario ('asequible') porque no funciona bien.
> Es bien posible que la mejor traducción sea la más simple. Estoy de acuerdo con la de lamachi.


 
El término inglés *afford* en una de sus acepciones incluye ya el significado de comprar (buy): 
*afford*


Tratar de traducir literalmente en el caso de la consulta no es necesario. 
"afford to buy it" le corresponde *no poder comprarla.* 
*afford*
_have the financial means to do something or *buy something*; "We can't afford to send our children to college"; "Can you afford this car?" _*I can't afford a new computer*, *no puedo comprarme* un ordenador nuevo


----------



## roanheads

La gente no puede permitirse el lujo de comprar ----.


----------



## caniho

cristalito said:


> El término inglés *afford* en una de sus acepciones incluye ya el significado de comprar (buy):
> *afford*
> 
> 
> Tratar de traducir literalmente en el caso de la consulta no es necesario.
> "afford to buy it" le corresponde *no poder comprarla.*
> *afford*
> _have the financial means to do something or *buy something*; "We can't afford to send our children to college"; "Can you afford this car?" _*I can't afford a new computer*, *no puedo comprarme* un ordenador nuevo



No estoy de acuerdo. Los motivos para que alguien no pueda comprarse algo pueden ser muy variados; sin embargo la frase en inglés sólo habla de uno en concreto: la falta de medios económicos. Si lo traduces como 'no puedo comprarlo' se pierde toda la información de la versión original, algo innecesario cuando existen expresiones de sobra en español: no puedo permitírmelo, no me alcanza, no me llega, no puedo costearlo, no puedo afrontar el coste, no me da para...

Saludos.


----------



## cristalito

No puede comprarse porque la ropa de diseno es muy cara. Traduce no expliques.


----------



## caniho

cristalito said:


> No puede comprarse porque la ropa de diseno es muy cara. Traduce no expliques.



_El Kindle es muy caro *y* los españoles no lo pueden comprar_ estaría más próximo a la frase original.


----------



## duvija

Y si agregamos un detalle:

''La ropa de marca es muy cara y por eso la mayoría no puede comprarla''.
''La ropa de marca es muy cara y la mayoría no puede comprarla por eso''.
(and all the places where you can fit in an explanation).

I believe 'por eso' takes you back to the first sentence, which explains the reason for not being able to buy s'thing.


----------



## la_machy

la_machy said:


> My suggestion,
> 
> ''La ropa de marca es muy cara y obviamente la mayoría no puede comprarla''.


 A mí me sigue gustando mi sugerencia de *interpretación* D).
Creo que 'obviamente' es como decir 'por eso', ¿qué te parece, duvija?


----------



## caniho

duvija said:


> Y si agregamos un detalle:
> 
> ''La ropa de marca es muy cara y por eso la mayoría no puede comprarla''.
> ''La ropa de marca es muy cara y la mayoría no puede comprarla por eso''.
> (and all the places where you can fit in an explanation).
> 
> I believe 'por eso' takes you back to the first sentence, which explains the reason for not being able to buy s'thing.



It's just that I can't understand the reasons to avoid saying _no puede permitírsela_. Maybe the expression is not used outside Spain? On the other hand, in this context, if you can't buy something it's because it is unaffordable for you. Being unaffordable is not the same as being expensive. That said, the sentences sound a bit silly in the way you put them now. You'd better leave it as a plain 'no puede comprarla'. It's less exact but people are gonna get it anyway.


----------



## la_machy

caniho said:


> It's just that I can't understand the reasons to avoid saying _no puede permitírsela..._


 
A native above has said the why. And I agree with him. ''Afford' is just about having money or not to buy a good. 
In the other hand, I don't think 'permitirme' is wrong but ambiguous, since we don't really know if still having that money you would buy such expensive clothes. Maybe 'no te permites' because you promised not to buy designer clothes or a dozen reasons more, not just the money. 
If I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## caniho

la_machy said:


> A native above has said the why. And I agree with him. ''Afford' is just about having money or not to buy a good.
> In the other hand, I don't think 'permitirme' is wrong but ambiguous, since we don't really know if still having that money you would buy such expensive clothes. Maybe 'no te permites' because you promised not to buy designer clothes or a dozen reasons more, not just the money.
> If I'm wrong, please correct me.



But the other option is more ambiguous! If I say no puedo permitírmelo, at least you know that the reasons are all about me, and anyway, in the context of shopping it's pretty much a set phrase. That's why I wondered if everyone is familiar with it (it's not like that by the look of things).


----------



## duvija

caniho said:


> It's just that I can't understand the reasons to avoid saying _no puede permitírsela_. Maybe the expression is not used outside Spain? On the other hand, in this context, if you can't buy something it's because it is unaffordable for you. Being unaffordable is not the same as being expensive. That said, the sentences sound a bit silly in the way you put them now. You'd better leave it as a plain 'no puede comprarla'. It's less exact but people are gonna get it anyway.


 

...y la mayoría no puede comprarla porque se vende solamente en boutiques exclusivas.
(I mean, there may be another reason for not being able to buy it).
But you're right. If it's enough with 'no puede comprarla', it may stay like that.

Saludos


----------



## Spug

Hola,



la_machy said:


> A native above has said the why. And I agree with him. ''Afford' is just about having money or not to buy a good.
> In the other hand, I don't think 'permitirme' is wrong but ambiguous... Maybe 'no te permites' because you promised not to buy designer clothes or a dozen reasons more, not just the money.
> If I'm wrong, please correct me.



No, la machy, no estás mal... estoy completamente de acuerdo. En AE, cuando decimos "I can't afford to buy (something)", el significado es claro... más claro no canta el gallo: No tengo el dinero para comprarlo. Punto.

Por eso dije arriba que no estaba completamente seguro de todas las acepciones de _permitirse_, pero que a mi modo de entender la frase es algo ambigua... "No puedo permitirme el lujo de comprar ropa de diseño" podría significar algo como "No _debería _comprar esa ropa porque necesito mi dinero para las necesidades, pero si me falta la autodisciplina, la compro de todas maneras, y quizás no pague la cuenta de la luz..." Asimismo podríamos decir en inglés "I shouldn't buy those designer clothes, but maybe if I don't pay the light bill..." Y eso para mí es muy distinto de decir "No puedo comprar la ropa de diseño porque simplemente no tengo suficientes billetes (Ï can't afford...)".

Espero otra vez que entiendan mi explicación de la frase en inglés, y si quisieran comentar sobre mi comprensión de la frase española "No puedo permitirme...", se los agradezco.

Saludos de nuevo...


----------



## gringomejicano

Spug said:


> No, la machy, no estás mal... estoy completamente de acuerdo. En AE, cuando decimos "I can't afford to buy (something)", el significado es claro... más claro no canta el gallo: No tengo el dinero para comprarlo. Punto.



No, no siempre.  "I can't afford it" equivale a "I can't afford to buy it" pero no necesariamente porque no tengo dinero.  Tal vez no tengo dinero (en absoluto o muy poco, por más que trabaje no voy a tener lo suficiente), o, como ya dijiste, tal vez me alcanza si no pago la luz (me cuesta muy caro pero me alcanza si tanto lo quiero).  Es algo impreciso "cannot afford" y por eso permite estas dos opciones.

"No poder permitirselo" sí se entiende fuera de España.

Prefiero una traducción que hable del "lujo" de comprar ropa de marca porque es el precio la cosa que la hace "unaffordable".


----------



## caniho

Spug said:


> Espero otra vez que entiendan mi explicación de la frase en inglés, y si quisieran comentar sobre mi comprensión de la frase española "No puedo permitirme...", se los *lo* agradezco.



Se te coló el famoso _los_


----------



## Spug

caniho said:


> Se té coló el famoso _los_



Ah, perdón... error tipográfico. Gracias por corregirme. Te brindaría una copita, pero "I can't afford it." 

Cordiales saludos.


----------

